# Maybe I shouldn't get an E-bike?



## Cycleops (25 Apr 2018)

Rising death toll in Holland of older men (55+) who are buying e-bikes.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...behind-rising-death-toll-among-dutch-cyclists


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Apr 2018)

Merged with
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclist-deaths-exceed-motorist-deaths-in-netherlands.233356/


----------

